# Calibrage de batterie



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour a tous !!!

 Je vais bientot recevoir mon PB 17", et je voudrais savoir comment bien calibrer la batterie, afin d'en tirer le maximum.

 Je sais qu'il faut au début charger completement, et décharger completement aussi, sans trop s'en servir sur le secteur.

 Quels sont vos avis dessus.

 Merci


----------



## /la giraffe (11 Octobre 2004)

Bonsoir et bienvenue il fallait juste regarder dans les posts fixe en haut du forum mac portables ou ici


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2004)

Merci beaucoup, je n'avais pas vu le sujet, et maintenant, après l'avoir lu, ca confirme ce que je pensais.

Il faut calibrer assez souvent afin de ne pas user trop vite la batterie.


----------

